# 2018 Halloween Mixes



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's what I've found so far. If you see more, add 'em below. If I feel frisky, I'll add them to this list.

Dan Augustine's Halloween Hits ... Happy 15th Anniversary, Dan. Great mix this year.
Spock's Record Round-up ... He's got an 80's mix and a rare vegetable-based (or is it a fruit?) soundtrack. Stay tuned for more.
Professor D ... now with more movie clips. 
SAP ... Always quality mixes. Always. I see he picked a little something from my all-time favorite seasonal album at the end there.
Reverend Frost ... more quality stuff. Soundcloud, so not downloadable, but you'll get over it.

Still nothing from Monster Mashups, but expecting something soon.
Keep your eyes peeled for stuff from Scary Sounds. 
Halloween Booootie mixtapes are pretty dang creative. Nothing new this year yet.

Here's my annual plug for my Uncle Ozma's Weirdsville radio station. I've been listening to it every October for years. Like, 13 or 14 years.

Of course, most of you kids are just listening to playlists on Spotify and nobody wants to download anything anymore. Get off my lawn!


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

I always download!! I am a music hoarder!


----------



## thegreg (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey, shameless plug. My old band has an awesome Halloween song:
https://youtu.be/ESfUHuXhSt0


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Awright, Rest in Pieces came out with another mix.

And so did Aquarium Drunkard.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Found one! 

https://bojospookymixtapes.bandcamp.com/

If I find any more in my travels, I'll throw them up on this thread....


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

NIce find, kmeyer! He's got several fun mixes in there. Lots of stuff I've never heard of. Never thought I'd hear "Lovely Head" by Goldfrapp or "Stranger Eyes" by the Cars on a Halloween mix, but OK, it kinda works!


----------

